# Biblical swarm, what are these things?



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

[edit: found a non-commercial link so I'm replacing the old one]

Screw it...I don't like the ant/termite comparison in the link. See joecaption's link.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Look like ants!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.pestking.com/Ready_to_go/termites_photos.htm


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I cannot see the pictures detailed enough to see the antenna or wings. Are these ants or termites?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Termites......we get those swarms every year


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Call an exterminiator today . No DIY treatment on this one.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

r0ckstarr said:


> I cannot see the pictures detailed enough to see the antenna or wings. Are these ants or termites?[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> for sure


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I once went to a house that was so bad, how bad was it? The lady said for all the time she had owned the house every spring there was swarmers coiming out of the walls. She had a puch broom and a snow sholve in the living room she used to sweep them up.
The exterminator had sent be and told to do what ever it took to fix it.
I looked under the house and they had used the cut off tree stumps as piers in some areas.
The main beams under the house were in direct contact with the ground.
I opened up the paneling and found they had used a tree as an inside corner.
Nice of them to have left all those ladders to make it easy for the termites to get in.


----------

